# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Riconoscimento credito IRPEF

## gicchia72

Seguito un avviso bonaario, mi accorgo che il commercialista pur consegnandomi modello unico per redditi 2006, non lo presenta.
Il modelo andava a credito, per cui l'anno successivo compenso quando da me spettante. Mi arriva dunque l'avviso che ovviamente non riconosce alcun credito. Pur essendo la dichiarazione omessa, come posso fare per ristabilire la situazione reale, anche pagando le sanzioni per l'omessa presentazione?
Basta una istanza di autotutela nella quale si chiede all'ADE di procedere ad accertamento,(magari chiedendo verifica in sede, oppure consegnando i libri contabili) ed allegando la dichiarazione che non è stata presentata?
Se vi è capitato un caso simile, vi prego di farmi avere magari un fac simile. grazie.

----------


## fabrizio

Ho paura che essendo stata omessa la dichiarazione il credito sia inestistente, non vedo molte alternative considerato il fatto che &#232; scaduto anche il termine per la presentazione tardiva della stessa...
Ciao

----------


## gicchia72

Lo si, ma se dimostro che il credito era esistente?

----------


## fabrizio

> Lo si, ma se dimostro che il credito era esistente?

  Temo non sia possibile, in quanto la mancata presentazione della dichiarazione dei redditi fa venire meno l'esistenza del credito, è un'irregolarità non sanabile secondo me, però tenta lo stesso di fartelo riconoscere con istanza di autotutela...

----------


## studiovera

> Seguito un avviso bonaario, mi accorgo che il commercialista pur consegnandomi modello unico per redditi 2006, non lo presenta.
> Il modelo andava a credito, per cui l'anno successivo compenso quando da me spettante. Mi arriva dunque l'avviso che ovviamente non riconosce alcun credito. Pur essendo la dichiarazione omessa, come posso fare per ristabilire la situazione reale, anche pagando le sanzioni per l'omessa presentazione?
> Basta una istanza di autotutela nella quale si chiede all'ADE di procedere ad accertamento,(magari chiedendo verifica in sede, oppure consegnando i libri contabili) ed allegando la dichiarazione che non è stata presentata?
> Se vi è capitato un caso simile, vi prego di farmi avere magari un fac simile. grazie.

  Hai la ricevuta del professionista per l'impegno all'invio telematico della dichiarazione?
Se si forse il problema non è tutto tuo.

----------


## Contabile

Nel caso di omessa presentazione il credito che scaturisce dalla dichiarazione comunque presentata pu&#242; essere richiesto a rimborso. Esiste specifica circolare a riguardo. Io tenterei la strada dell'autotutela considerando che comunque il fisco non sarebbe danneggiato.

----------


## pipelly

> Nel caso di omessa presentazione il credito che scaturisce dalla dichiarazione comunque presentata può essere richiesto a rimborso. Esiste specifica circolare a riguardo. Io tenterei la strada dell'autotutela considerando che comunque il fisco non sarebbe danneggiato.

  
Quoto Contabile.

----------


## sabrinallt

qualcuno ha il file di questa circolare? o almeno il riferimento?
sarebbe molto utile anche a me, grazie e ciao.

----------

